# Strawberry Custard recommended percentage??



## Ettiene (3/1/18)

Hi everyone.

I have:
Cappella Vanilla Custard V1
Tfa Strawberry (ripe)

I mixed a batch with the following ratios. It steeped for about 2 weeks but it still doesn't taste right.

Strawberry Custard
12% Strawberry (Ripe)
8% Custard (Capella)
1.5% Sucrotose
70/30

What would you recommend to create a Strawberry Custard???

Thanx.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro (3/1/18)

I have very little experience with those flavours but the ratios seem incredibly high. Also I would add a little more sweetness too.  Goodluck!

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Ettiene (3/1/18)

Thank you.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi (3/1/18)

Ettiene said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I have:
> Cappella Vanilla Custard V1
> ...


I would lower the strawberry ripe to 8 %. If you can get CAP Sweet Strawberry then you can add about 3 or 4% of that and drop the ripe to 5%.
Leave out the sucrolose for now or use 0.5% if you really have to and increase as you seem fit later on. Sucrolose doesnt need to steep. But too much can really spoil a mix.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## BATMAN (3/1/18)

Paging @KZOR

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ettiene (3/1/18)

Thank you for the advice

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (3/1/18)

Ettiene said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I have:
> Cappella Vanilla Custard V1
> ...


I usually mix cap VC at 7% when I’m a mix or 10% standalone. Strawberry ripe at about 4% and then see how it goes without the sweetener. I’m not a huge fan of sweetness at all but will use FA marshmallow at 1% to round things off and give a bit of sweetness to a mix. 

But that’s me

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Ettiene (3/1/18)

Paul33 said:


> I usually mix cap VC at 7% when I’m a mix or 10% standalone. Strawberry ripe at about 4% and then see how it goes without the sweetener. I’m not a huge fan of sweetness at all but will use FA marshmallow at 1% to round things off and give a bit of sweetness to a mix.
> 
> But that’s me


Thank you Paul.
Im gonna take your advice.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (3/1/18)

Ettiene said:


> Thank you Paul.
> Im gonna take your advice.


Good luck dude. 

I tend to believe hat less is more when mixing something new as it’s easier to add a % here and there after you mix than take out or readjust the PG/VG ratio to “Water it down” 

Let us know how it goes!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (3/1/18)

Ettiene said:


> Thank you Paul.
> Im gonna take your advice.


Also TFA VBIC 5% and TFA vanilla custard 5% make a good solid custard base to add to. It’s my go to custard to play around with adding to.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ettiene (3/1/18)

Paul33 said:


> Also TFA VBIC 5% and TFA vanilla custard 5% make a good solid custard base to add to. It’s my go to custard to play around with adding to.


Thats good to know.
Thanx Paul.

Im gonna do that and get back to you

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi (3/1/18)

Alternatively you could try the following Strawnana Custard

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/102758/Strawnana Custard

Its a gauranteed winner. Just sub the banana cream with TFA. The Banana doesnt take over and just adds to the creamyness.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Ettiene (3/1/18)

Adephi said:


> Alternatively you could try the following Strawnana Custard
> 
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/102758/Strawnana Custard
> 
> Its a gauranteed winner. Just sub the banana cream with TFA. The Banana doesnt take over and just adds to the creamyness.



That looks really awesome.
I must try by my books.
Thanx for the feedback Adephi

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Ettiene (3/1/18)

Paul33 said:


> Also TFA VBIC 5% and TFA vanilla custard 5% make a good solid custard base to add to. It’s my go to custard to play around with adding to.





Adephi said:


> I would lower the strawberry ripe to 8 %. If you can get CAP Sweet Strawberry then you can add about 3 or 4% of that and drop the ripe to 5%.
> Leave out the sucrolose for now or use 0.5% if you really have to and increase as you seem fit later on. Sucrolose doesnt need to steep. But too much can really spoil a mix.




How long would you reckon I should steep before I can judge to add more favouring(if needed)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ettiene (3/1/18)

Paul33 said:


> Also TFA VBIC 5% and TFA vanilla custard 5% make a good solid custard base to add to. It’s my go to custard to play around with adding to.





Paul33 said:


> Also TFA VBIC 5% and TFA vanilla custard 5% make a good solid custard base to add to. It’s my go to custard to play around with adding to.



How long does it need to steep to have a vapeble flavour experience off of it?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (3/1/18)

Ettiene said:


> How long does it need to steep to have a vapeble flavour experience off of it?


You can give it a go after 2 weeks but at a month it’s perfect.

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Scissorhands (3/1/18)

Taste is subjective but I would start with

Tfa strawberry 4%
Tfa strawberry ripe 4%
Tfa dragon fruit 1%
Cap van. custard (v1) 5%
Tfa Vienna cream 1%
Tfa cheesecake (GC) 1%

I personally dont enjoy sweetener , i much prefer a combination of marshmallow & meringue if needed

Should pop after a 4 week steep

Hmm now Im itching to mix

Reactions: Like 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Ettiene (3/1/18)

Scissorhands said:


> Taste is subjective but I would start with
> 
> Tfa strawberry 4%
> Tfa strawberry ripe 4%
> ...


I must say that I am so thankfull for your response. Will write your advice in my diy mxng book.
For shore.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Scissorhands (3/1/18)

Ettiene said:


> I must say that I am so thankfull for your response. Will write your advice in my diy mxng book.
> For shore.



Absolute pleasure, please bare in mind that I have not tested this recipe, its derived from GodMilk and Simply Cannoli , my favourite strawberry and custard recipes

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Ettiene (3/1/18)

Scissorhands said:


> Absolute pleasure, please bare in mind that I have not tested this recipe, its derived from GodMilk and Simply Cannoli , my favourite strawberry and custard recipes


Say no more.
Sound like a good plan to follow someone's recipe who got it from a well known source.
That someone is you.

Thanx for that Scissorhands

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scissorhands (3/1/18)

Ettiene said:


> Say no more.
> Sound like a good plan to follow someone's recipe who got it from a well known source.
> That someone is you.
> 
> Thanx for that Scissorhands



Haha thats too kind, please let me know if you mix it! I encourage you to tweek and improve to your taste but only once you have let it steep for 4 weeks

When it comes to custards, the secret ingredient is time!

All the best with your mixing journey, it never ends and only gets better

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ettiene (3/1/18)

Busted.
I already mixed 2x 100mls.
Will stay in touch.
Thanx ounce again.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Scissorhands (3/1/18)

Ettiene said:


> Busted.
> I already mixed 2x 100mls.
> Will stay in touch.
> Thanx ounce again.



3/2/2018

Will be waiting

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------

